

Ask HN : Upvote History? - balachanderg

Is there a way to find all threads that I have upvoted ?
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=balachanderg](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=balachanderg)

Accessible from your profile page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=balachanderg](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=balachanderg)

Under the title "Saved stories"

------
grouchysmurf
User name -> saved stories.

